# More Halftime Flies



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Made these three today during halftime. Definately not artwork.....but sure are effective.


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

What's the head of the white fly made of?


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

That is made from sheet craft foam. It is three pieces bent on individually at the eye and working back downthe shank. A dab of superglue is then added between them and pushed back to make the foam stand up to make a popper. 

It's a light and very bouyant fly designed to make a lot of splash as you strip. It single turkey feather actually makes it lay on its side like a dying fish on the surface. Designed more for noise than form.


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice design - easy to tie & modify for different sizes, colors etc


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you Tat for the feedback. 

This one was a departure from traditional visual attracting patterns. I am experimenting with different ways to stimulate strikes, using different materials and see how they work. 

With the white pallet, you can modify it with a sharpie to any color and patern you want. 

That white one pops like a lure.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

*Awesome flies*

Wow I especially like the design and colors of the top one. I just ordered a 12w rod to try and get back in the game after a 50+ year "vacation". My dad and I used to tie trout flies and I used a fly rod as a kid. I built a graphite rod in the mid 70's, got it out and found out Hurricane Rita did a number on the seat. Actually turned out to be a blessing (seems to happen frequently). I couldn't free the corroeded seat and, when I had it out in the sun, I saw what looks like a hairline in the graphite just before the stripper. Just a glint of something that didn't look right down in the material. I have a feeling it would probably have held just enough under a good fish to "explode". Had that happen to a buddy with a custom bow. He lost a tooth.
Where is a good place to look for info and materials? I may end up buying some but, would like to tie some again. All I salvaged from Rita was an old Herters vise and a bunch of trout hooks. I'm not sure the vise can even handle saltwater hooks.
Thanks
Wally


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Walley.

That green one I designed to actually troll from a kayak. I know that's a pretty radical concept from fly fishing, but like I said...I am just experimenting. 

It rides up and down in the water column between strokes. I should have tied a rattle in it. The light really jumps off the crystal flash though.


----------

